# Weezy Bats



## motocrash (Jan 29, 2019)

https://www.foxnews.com/us/infestat...a-high-school-causes-temporary-closure-report
The city of Gueydan has reportedly offered to help the school get rid of the bats, KATC reported, though schools officials have been told to let the animals leave “naturally."
The city/city workers seem to want'[email protected] How ya'll cook da bats?


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 29, 2019)

Lucky to have them ,our bats took it hard from a virus years ago and the mosquitos are terrible now.


----------



## motocrash (Jan 29, 2019)

crazymoon said:


> Lucky to have them ,our bats took it hard from a virus years ago and the mosquitos are terrible now.


Same here,White Nose Syndrome.
Between the wet year we had and no bats,the flying bugs were horrible.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 29, 2019)

motocrash said:


> @indaswamp How ya'll cook da bats?


Add :
green grass
pinch of dirt
a lot of sweat
1/4 lb. of pig skin
6 pack of beers
....and one bat

Heat up to 96* with about 90* humidity on a friday night. Let it go 9 innings.....


----------

